# Ray Keeling Tribute



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Got very ticked off at a new hard drive installation and needed a break. I've never been to BBSP before. Bet I go back. Thanks for the inspiration Ray.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*wow*

Rusty, Cutter, and Capt. Ray are in a class all by themselves. I know some of it is gear selection but ya'll pics always look like they were staged they're so good. Thanks for always sharing them and giving us something to shoot for. Looks like I need to chunk the old point and shoot and get something with some mustard in it. Absolutely gorgeous pic RB.

Zac


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Know How!*



********* said:


> I know some of it is gear selection but ya'll pics always look like they were staged they're so good. Looks like I need to chunk the old point and shoot and get something with some mustard in it.


 I agree that equipment selection is important...however, what I find really remarkable about their pictures is how they know where and when to be to get these great pictures. Somehow I don't think they "just happen upon" these great shots. Gentlemen...perhaps we can talk you into sharing a little on that "know how". In any case thank you for sharing you work with us.

Richard


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Awesome photo Rusty. Which lake was it taken on? Did you see any deer? That's the first time I've ever been there without seeing one. It's hard to believe there is such natural beauty and that amount of wildlife so close to Houston. I've never gone to ?Armmand? Bayou Park (in your neck of the woods) but I've seen some gorgeous shots from there also. Maybe we need a little photo shoot gathering setup for one or the other. Cutter????


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks so much...*

*Zac*
Thanks for the compliments. Good photographs should look like the photographer put some thought and effort into it. I think "staged" isn't as good a choice of term as "composed" or "planned". Equipment helps, but there are alot of really nice boats on the bay that people don't know how to use. This is the best compliment I've had since "you could make a mudhole look pretty".

*Richard*
You're absolutely right. Rarely do you "just happen upon" a spectacular image and equipment is a small part of the whole. In terms of sharing "know how" I made two posts to Kelly last week http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=51263. There are at least seven techniques use in this shot that are discussed there. Very rarely do people here ask that their images be critiqued and I'm not about to do it without that request. _*I'm officially opening the door here...you guys can PM me with questions anytime.*_

*Ray*
I arrived about 5pm so my shooting time was very limited. Overall the shoot was very frustrating - mostly because I wanted to jump back and forth between wildlife and scenics and my lack of familiarity with the area. This shot is at the western shoreline of Elm Lake, which after looking at the map is very confusing because the water level must be very low as it looked like a trough. Saw a ton of birds, but no deer, gators, dillos etc. The shooting field trip sounds like a good idea.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

That's an awesome photo, Rusty ... not only are colors fantastic, but so is the composition ... you are definitely setting a higher bar for us to shoot at ... no pun intended.

Bob


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> you are definitely setting a higher bar for us to shoot at


ROTFL @ Bob. That's a polite way of saying you are making us look bad! 

Good job Rusty. Keep it up.
Mike


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Thanks:*

Rusty...thanks for the ref. back to a previous posting...I was off in Africa (see attached tree...this was taken in the camp and they are huge) and missed that post. I see from your shots that many are early AM or late PM, and have read that low light angles are better that high....pity I love to sleep in! Well I guess I will have to drag my lazy rear end out of bed more often. Also...a question....do you scout an area with thoughts to return during a particular light situation???low/high?


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Dorado Mahi said:


> I've never gone to ?Armmand? Bayou Park (in your neck of the woods) but I've seen some gorgeous shots from there also.


Armand Bayou Nature Preserve is an awesome place to go to, hike, and photograph. They have a lot of wildlife. A good deer herd exists, but some of them are quite wild. They also have an "old farm" scene there. There are a lot of good potential subjects there. There is also the bayou scape. A lot of plants and birds.
here are a couple from Armand Bayou. My only complaint is that it opens late (9:00) and closes early (5:00) which makes it hard to shoot in good light and see wildlife when they are most active.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*How it went*

_*Also...a question....do you scout an area with thoughts to return during a particular light situation???low/high?*_

You probably saw my post to Ray about struggling with my shots, but I had a downloaded map, so I walked to the west side of the park. The sunset was bland, but instead I turned around to get the warm (golden) light reflected by subjects instead of silhouettes. I knew the moon was full and would be rising shortly, but didn't know exactly where it would be, so I began to look for items that would provide some foreground interest. In short, having never been there before I went there with an idea, developed a plan, got lucky and executed the shot. I also made plenty of mistakes , but there's not enough room here to discuss them. My trip to BBSP was a designed scouting trip, may have to do several more. Good question.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

The colors are just beautiful Rusty. Fabulous photograph.
I notice that since I have my camera, I kind of do scope out places, or things that might make an interesting shot at different times of the day.


----------

